# I'm hitching the 101 from Crescent City to SF



## izzz (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey everyone! 

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions... Or an extra seat in your vehicular. Or any suggestions on where to score some food? Places to crash? Anyone wanna meet?

Love and respect


----------



## izzz (Apr 10, 2017)

I just looked at a map an I'm thinking of maybe changing my route to stay by the coast on the 1. Any thoughts?


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 10, 2017)

Your best bet for getting a ride is just south of the harbor, where the road runs right along the beach (if you're out late enough, you'll see plenty of people pulling off to watch the sunset); but you can walk the 101 all the way south to Klamath, where it turns back into a freeway.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd do the 101 rather than the 1. Just a more fun hitch to me


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 10, 2017)

i thought the 1 didn't start till after santa cruz?


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 10, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> i thought the 1 didn't start till after santa cruz?



It splits from the 101 there, but it actually starts up in Mendocino County.


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 11, 2017)

Just try to free food every and any place that sells food.. go through the trash sometimes if people see you doing that you buy you food or give you money, works better if you actually eat trash food in front of them (use your judgement on what to actually eat), dumpster dive, and getting food stamps in CA is insanely easy


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 11, 2017)

Easiest hitch in the country. Take the 1 starting in Leggett, you won't regret it. Crashing by the highway should be no issue, just don't wander too far off the road, you don't wanna get some farmers all antsy. Enjoy the coast, don't get too stoned.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a general update hwy 1 through big Sur is currently closed.


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 24, 2017)

Lightning Samurai said:


> Just a general update hwy 1 through big Sur is currently closed.


Do you know why and for how long? I'm about to be hitching in that area


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 25, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> Do you know why and for how long? I'm about to be hitching in that area


As far as I know of it still is because of mud slides I don't know for how long


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 25, 2017)

1st piece of advice, get out of Crecent ASAP, and Don't camp down by the beach. Lots of tweekers and weird people there. Easy ride from there to Orik or Arcata/Eutweeka.

Second peice of advice. Only go to Eutweeka for food/soup kitchen/busking/etc during the day, it's called Eutweeka for a reason. And don't camp there, stay in Arcata, easy hitching between them and a cheap bus.

Arcata is great, lots of travelers and places to camp in the Redwoods.

Semi-easy hitchhiking Eureka to Willits/Ukiah from there. Garberville is a worthwhile stop along the way to meet travelers.

From there it's a straight shot to Cloverdale/Santa Rosa/Novato/San Fran. All of the towns around there have cheap public transpo to San Fran.

If you take the Ft. Bragg junction over to the Hwy 1, it will see less traffic, but much more scenic. Just got info, hitching from the Point Reyes area into San Fran is difficult, and the park Rangers will stop you. Illegal to hitch in that park.

Have a great trip! Wonderful route.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 25, 2017)

also, camp In along the route is a breeze. "No camping!"? Psh, ya right. No one enforces that. Just make sure you set up camp on state beaches after the night patrol by.CA state parks. Usually after 630-830 PM. And make sure you are up and out of there by 800 AM


----------

